# Soyo Monitor Issue



## LaocheXe (Jun 17, 2015)

This is an old Soyo 19" lcd monitor (had back in 2007) and repaired it once (some capacitors pop and I replaced them myself) years past and now the screen is all dis-colored and screwie - when using the monitor menu it displays just fine, made me think it's the video card - but did the testing and video card is 100% fine.

I want to fix it if I can - i don't know if it's a chip or something easy.

Brand: SOYO
Modle: MT-NI-DYLM1986









http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc173/DragulaDemos/20150616205850_zpswgvajtqy.jpg

Image above shows my new monitor behind the old that I want to repair. Any help would be nice - idk what to call what the old monitor is doing.


----------



## LaocheXe (Jun 17, 2015)

UPDATE: Just notice two capacitors have popped - but last time this happened the blue light flashed on and off - this time the screen is screwed up as in the screenshot above.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That can happen .. 

capacitors have a limited lifetime according to the hours they have worked .. expect to replace them every few years, more if the monitor isn't used daily for long periods.

Sometimes capacitors that haven't "popped" are also faulty so be prepared to change a few of the others if the fault doesn't go immediately.


----------

